# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  المنطاد المضييء للمناسبات وطلعات البر

## فهمي سامر

*‏المنطاد المضييء للمناسبات والاحتفالات وطلعات البر
*

*يمكن الكتابه عليه ويظهر بشكل ملفت للأنظار
يطير لإرتفاع 800 متر
العلبه فيها 6 مناطيد بـ30  ريال
الدرزن 12 منطاد بــ60 ريال
وفي حال طلب ثلاث درازن فما فوق يصبح سعر الدرزن الواحد بـــ50 ريال فقط

للطلب
واتس/اتصال*
*0583974765*
*
*

*
*
**

----------

